# Midbass Amplifier Opinions



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

My options for midbass Amplifier in my new install are as follows:

Fosgate Punch 60ix
Zapco Z100c2
Phoenix Gold M25
Kicker 50si
A/D/S PQ8

I'm running 2ohm stereo to Kicker 6.5 subwoofers in the doors of this Sequoia I just bought. The Kickers were installed by previous owner to replace factory jbl woofers so I thought I might as well use them. Zed Leviathan will run tweets, midrange and subs. I can't fit another large amp in the vehicle or I'd run the midbass of the leviathan and run an amp for the sub. I'd like to fit the midbass amp under the drivers seat and those are my choices I have available. Curious if you guys think one would perform better than the others. Obviously I'm a fan of old school amps and I'd like to hear others opinions. Thanks


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I love those zaps, wish I still had mine


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah I think the zapco is probably the best choice but only because I think its got the most power, so the most headroom.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Theclintonsx4 said:


> My options for midbass Amplifier in my new install are as follows:
> 
> Fosgate Punch 60ix
> Zapco Z100c2
> ...


If memory serves, the pq8 is 4 channel and NOT 2ohm stable....
I would vote for the zapco as well.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

like in real life, I will be the Oddball. I have to say the Phoenix Gold amp would be the best bet. Its size to power ratio is superb and doesn't get hot easily. Prefect for under a seat.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Zapco FTW!


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

The only downfall of the Zapco is it's a bit thicker than the PG making it tougher to fit under the seat. I'll probably do some test fitting and go with whichever fits best. I don't think there's a wrong answer between the 2.


----------

